

Ask YC: Does music help programmer concentrate better? - wonjun

Does music help programmer concentrate better? If so, which music? I couldn't figure this one out conclusively yet.
======
CaptainMorgan
For me, I think working on systems and programming comes down to two different
types of music. If I'm performing some system maintenance or deep system work
or related programming, I find that techno/dance/trance helps... specifically
soundtracks to some of my favorite movies that had techno in them are great
for getting the draining mood effect that system programming can sometimes
have on me. Miami Vice soundtrack has some great tracks that when listening
keeps me feeling like I'm /solving a problem/ when I'm deep into the mix...
Hackers, the movie soundtrack, is another good one that I like; Swordfish is
another good one.

When it comes to creativity and problem solving at the development level, I
find that like others here, either no music or classical music on low volume
assists the concentration. Beethoven, Bach, and Mozart, etc. I truly find
classical helpful... I read once that it actually stimulates the proper
receptors in the brain that involve critical thinking, but I'm unable to find
that link as a source. I stumbled upon classical years ago at random I
think... I never liked it before then and I'm certain for some it can be an
acquired taste.

Cheers

~~~
Prrometheus
I like Bach and other Baroque music for play during concentration tasks.
Beethoven, Chopin, and the like are too dynamic and emotional. Can you imagine
trying to concentrate to the fourth movement of the ninth symphony or the
second of the Missa Solemnis? Not all classical music suits all moods.

------
jcl
If it's code I have to think about (i.e. non-boilerplate), I find that most
music distracts me and makes me code slower -- especially music with
recognizable lyrics. I have some nature soundtrack CDs that seem to improve my
concentration, though.

~~~
jerf
The solution to wanting lyrics-based music but not wanting music to have
recognizable lyrics is, of course, music in a foreign language.

(I am sure this will be news to a well-below-average number of people on this
site, but it's still a novel idea to a lot of people and worth pointing out.)

~~~
unalone
You could always try Sigur Ros, which invented their own language for exactly
that reason: they wanted lyrics but they didn't want people focusing on the
words over the music.

~~~
astrec
Dead Can Dance also sing in made up languages but it's not everyone's cup of
tea.

~~~
unalone
Sigur Ros I'm not such a fan of. I love Dead Can Dance, though.

------
trickjarrett
I can't listen to lyrics and program, the words draw my focus and make it
difficult to proceed. I end up listening to Classical music or Psy/Trance for
heavy coding days.

It may just be a psychological placebo but I seem to find my groove much
easier when I'm uninterrupted and listening to music that blocks distractions.

~~~
olefoo
I'm the exact same way. techno + baroque (Bach fugues especially) I at least
feel more productive.

And given the number of other people who express similar tastes it makes me
think there may be a market opportunity for a team of music theory nerds +
neuroscientists + programmers to come up with a box that generates "music to
think by".

(I want to believe that certain Bach fugues are wired into the universe at the
level of apodeictic mathematical truth.)

------
truebosko
I stick to my post-rock collection (and then, only certain bands) when I want
to get things done.

For some reason, Godspeed You! Black Emperor really jives with me when I am
working on hard problems (To be fair, the problems I work are not as
impressive as most of you here)

~~~
scottl
hey another post-rock fan! I've done my best coding while listening to Do Make
Say Think.

~~~
alnayyir
You want Cult of Luna.

~~~
truebosko
Heh, Finlandia Doom Metal. Heard it before. Definitely better then a lot of
stuff being pumped out but dear god, can't listen to it.

------
carpo
I find that lyrics can distract me, but not when I'm in "The Zone". Classical
music seems to help me reach the zone, so my playlist begins with a couple of
classical albums then continues into my favorite modern music with lyrics.
Once that starts, I'm usually so into the coding, that it doesn't adversely
effect my concentration ... and I find I can even sing along with my favorite
songs while still programming. (This is not so good for others around me ...
but I enjoy it :)

------
pavelludiq
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us5TeDK_GJk> this is my favorite band, i
listen to them all the time, except when im coding or reading, but they're
great for jogging or just general headbanging. When i code i just listen to my
PC's noise, i sleep next to it, so im sensitive to changes in its noise. Music
is a great distractor, and i cant stand that techno shit, i have a few hard
DnB tracks, but they are not good for coding. The best music is the one your
machine plays with its fans and HD.

------
zandorg
I play pop/dance/synth music when compiling, running tests, etc, but oddly,
sometimes when I really need to concentrate, I pause the song so I can read
the code. It's hard to explain, but that's my take.

~~~
astrec
That's exactly how it is for me too. I tend to listen to either The Mondo
Sessions or Tiësto's Club Life podcast both of which are trance - and both
seem to put me into a coding trance. When I'm agitated by something hard
that's broken my flow the music becomes annoying and I have to switch it off,
but I usually leave my over-ear headphones on like earmuffs - it's more
_still_ that way.

Occasionally I'll listen to a Tamboura meditation - which is just droning -
lower intensity than the club tunes, but similar effect.

~~~
mrtron
Oddly I often listen to Tiësto's Club Life podcast while coding - and I am not
even a big trance fan. But it's lack of lyrics (mostly) and flow just seem to
mesh well with working.

------
ykristiawan
I think it doesn't. Personally I use music to isolate myself from any other
sound. In a perfect quiet room, I'd rather not listening music when writing
program.

------
mattmcknight
Music does many things for me- it blocks out other distractions without the
weirdness of noise cancelled silence, it gives me something to occupy my mind
between coding bursts so I am less likely to jump over to the internet for
stimulation, and it seems to keep my brain more active in general. I generally
listen to melodic stuff, (like melodic trance or classical music) no
meaningful words, but often with vocals.

------
Readmore
It seems to help my focus. I noticed a few months back that when I start up
some soft music, like Coldplay, I tend to get more done. I think it quiets the
ADD part of me that feels the need for extra stimulus. Also, when I'm
listening to music while programming I tend to not check the web as often to
see what's going on, that alone will boost your productivity. I don't really
know why it works, but for me it does.

------
mstefff
Depends on the music. I can barely code without music. Best, in my opinion,
instrumental progressive metal/rock (Liquid Tension Experiment).

~~~
pyroman
I agree that instrumental progressive metal is awesome for programming. I've
also found classical music to work, but I enjoy metal a bit more.

------
fgimenez
Philip Glass is the only music I can listen to. I'm guessing his minimalist
music keeps me on a rhythm without distraction.

~~~
unalone
Early Philip Glass, or late? I listen to Einstein on the Beach a lot, because
it's far too dense to draw me away from my work, but that has a bit of a
different result.

------
symptic
<http://www.pandora.com> > Type in 'Cafe Del Mar' and get hackin'.

------
yan
I can't focus on anything analytically-heavy when listening to music since I
have a very one-track mind. When I do have music playing and start to actually
concentrate, I don't hear the music anymore. When I realize something's
playing, my concentration falls apart once again.

------
mindcrime
I find that it depends on what mood I'm in and what I'm trying to do.
Sometimes I like metal when coding, sometimes trance or europop type stuff,
and sometimes classical. And there are plenty of times when silence is best.

Now excuse me while I put on some Armored Saint...

------
astine
Personally, I need frequent changes of scenery to help me focus. Since I'm
usually tied to a desk, changing music frequently helps. If I'm actually tuned
into the problem that I'm working on, whatever I'm listening to just fades in
the background anyway.

------
ra
For me, anything electronic that doesn't have any lyrics makes me way more
focused and productive.

The more upbeat and progressive the better. Too much volume ruins my flow
though.

------
lsc
for me, something familiar. set on repeat. the primary point is not the music,
it is drowning out conversations my co-workers are having. Otherwise I become
that irritating guy who jumps into every conversation within twenty feet of
his cube. white noise doesn't work as well... the simple patterns in music, I
think, help a lot.

At a secondary level, some music seems to act a little like stimulants. But
that is secondary to drowning out conversations.

------
macco
Normally I can work better without music. But music (better without lyriks)
works quite well as white noise, if you are in a loud environment.

------
amour
Jazz and Classical music works best, but I prefer complete silence (rarity on
campus).

------
spydez
Yes. Music helps very much.

My day is shot when I forget to charge my iPod...

------
13ren
St. Germain

------
jaydub
To each their own

------
cabalamat
Not me.

------
nora
no

------
ram1024
i think you need silence for concentration and music for creativity. so it
would really depend on the situation i think.

probably varies depending on the person as well.

------
bjclark
No. But a pair does.

